# Grand Forks Reloading Store



## Win.308Stealth (May 14, 2009)

I am thinking about switching careers. I love anything that has to do with guns and gun related. I started reloading a few years back. I found a small reloading store in Exelsior, MN, and they carry everything one would need to reload centerfire cartridges. His prices are right at the big name stores, but you cannot beat the customer service.

I am thinking about opening up a reloading specialty store in Grand Forks, or East Grand Forks. But, I would like to find out if and hopefully how many reloaders are there in the Grand Forks area. Would It be financially possible to uphold a store of this type in the area.

So, if anyone out there that reloads, let me know your two cents worth.

Thank you and safe reloading,

Win.308Stealth


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

I PESONALLY WOULD BE A BIT RELUCTENT ABOUT GOING INTO ANY GUN RELATED BUSSINESS AS LONG AS THE BAT-EARED ONE IS IN OFFICE. THAT BEING SAID, MI'D SAY FOOLOW YOUR DREAMS... GO FOR IT :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am over in Devils Lake, so I can honestly say I would stop in for a visit when I was in town, but for me to make a special trip over there when I need some thing the prices would need to be better than Scheels and Cabela's. Unless you were to carry more of the match bullets and stuff. That is one huge complaint I have with the big two. I understand they are selling to the masses, but it would be nice to be able to pick up a box of Berger Target VLDs or Amax, or what have you. They just don't carry that kind of stuff. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd be the same as Savage260, If you have match stuff that's pretty decently priced, i'd definitely stop in. Grand Forks has high power shoots, Fclass matches so it is a good place to cater to that crowd. The only competition is scheels and cabellas and Fargo. But you'll also get a lot of Canadian's that go through Grand Forks that look for good stuff.

Good luck man. Let us know when you open.

Deano


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

To really make it work for the demand out there might take some capital and getting into the mail order stuff, which can be hard to compete with the likes of midwayusa, cabelas, graf and sons, and the many others out there.

Look into the local shooting ranges for sources for hulls, brass, etc. maybe even try to mass deal with them for range ammo if they sell any.

Just a thought anyway, good luck. I have many things I love to do, shoot, reload, fish and hunt, but I wonder how much of the love would leave if they were a job.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Like savage, I'm also from Devils Lake and would definitely make a point of stopping there whenever I was in town.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would say a little competition would be a good thing in Grand Forks to battle Cabela's and Steels. I would go in there quite a bit. I don't think we have that great of selection in Grand Forks for guns and reloading. While you are at it you could also have a few gas pumps outside your store and start gas wars like Fargo does. Right now we have quite a monopoly on fuel in Grand Forks I feel. :******:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Just let us all know where the store will be. When it opens. Word of mouth is your best advertisement. Good deals will spread it for you.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> Word of mouth is your best advertisement.
> xdeano


And fuel cheaper than Simonson's.


----------



## Win.308Stealth (May 14, 2009)

Thank you everybody for the good advice. I am still doing research and what not on getting started, but for now I am still swinging a hammer for a living. When I do decide, this will be the first place I am going to announce it.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Ive been to that store in Excelsior. I sure do wish minot or bismarck had something like that!!! When I opened the door, the sounds of heaven were playing, It took my wife and the better part of 2 hrs to get me out of there.


----------



## Win.308Stealth (May 14, 2009)

Oh, it is a special place. I was just in there yesterday. And you gotta love John and his sense of humor, but then again you gotta hate the guy, he always cleans out my wallet. lol.


----------

